
ZeroSpeech Challenge 2019: TTS without T - ivan_ah
https://zerospeech.com/2019/
======
ivan_ah
Datasets info:

\- The Voice Dataset contains one or two talkers, for around 2h of speech per
talker. It is intended to build an acoustic model of the target voice for
speech synthesis.

\- The Unit Discovery Dataset contains read text from 100 speakers, with
around 10 minutes talk from each speaker. These are intended to allow for the
construction of acoustic units.

That's not a lot of audio to learn a while language system, so some
breakthroughs will be needed to make this work.

